

Alas, Only Apple - burntcaramel
https://medium.com/@concreteniche/alas-only-apple-20e0bc8b1c8f

======
stephenr
Depends entirely on your idea of "best". I value my privacy a lot more than
most of googles "features"

I changed to DuckDuckGo in September-ish last year and I haven't looked back.

